# Antec P182 Bottom chassis case fan fitment?



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi,

I was wondering where you stick the 4 HD's on the bottom chassis. Is it possible to put a 120MM fan in the front? I find that my HD's are heating up too much with just the side fan on. Please advise

Thanks!


----------

